# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Eolo [Διάνα]

## Tasos@@@

ΔΙΑΝΑ
Παιδια εδω μιλαμε για την αγαπημενη μου παντοφλιτσα.....Μα δεν ειναι κουκλα?????...............





Και μια βραδυνη καθως ετοιμαζεται για το τελευταιο δρομολογιο της ημερας....

----------


## cpt babis

ετσι μπραβο συνεχισε!!!

----------


## cpt babis

η πιο ωραια παντοφλα που περασαι απο την αρκιτσα.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ειπα να ανοιξω ενα θεμα για την αγαπημενη μου παντοφλιτσα,το ΔΙΑΝΑ της γραμμης Αιδηψου-Αρκιτσας!! :Razz: 

Εδω,το πανεμορφο ΔΙΑΝΑ στο λιμανι της Αιδηψου,2 μηνες πριν φυγει για Ιταλια.........(ναι αυτο το μικρο εκει πανω ειμαι εγω!!)



Και εδω μια φωτο του την ωρα που καταπλεει στην Αιδηψο.Αυτην την φωτο μου την ειχε δωσει ο ιδιοκτητης του πλοιου,ο κυριος Στεργιος Ανδριτσος,ενας απιστευτος ανθρωπος.....

----------


## cpt babis

ΚΟΥΚΛΑ Η ΔΙΑΝΑ!!! Για πιο λογο πηγε Ιταλια?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΚΟΥΚΛΑ Η ΔΙΑΝΑ!!! Για πιο λογο πηγε Ιταλια?


Απλα δυστηχως πουληθηκε....Ειχε ακουστει οτι θα μετασκευαζοταν σε φορτηγο αλλα μετα απο απιστευτο ψαξιμο(καθως δεν ειχα το ΙΜΟ του πλοιου)ανακαλυψα οτι ειναι ακομα φερρυ(βεβαια καποιες μετασκευες τις εχει!!).Θα ανεβασω σε λιγακι φωτος!!

----------


## cpt babis

Δηλαδη υπαρχει ακομα ? ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Δηλαδη υπαρχει ακομα ? ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!


Υπαρχει φιλε μου και ειναι ακομα πανεμορφη....Ιταλιδα καλλονη που λεμε....
Εδω λαμπει στο λιμανι του CARLOFORTE......

----------


## Apostolos

Kαι με bow thruster!

----------


## cpt babis

ΚΟΥΚΛΑ η Διανα  !!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Kαι με bow thruster!


Ναι....γι'αυτο ξηλωσε την προβλητα στην Calasetta!!


Ολα τα φοραει η κουκλα,ολα!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

¶τσα και ζημιάρα η ΔΙΑΝΑ!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αλλη μια φωτο του πλοιου μαζι με καποιες πληροφοριες...


Ναυπηγηθηκε στο Περαμα το 1971
Νηολογιο:3648 Πειραιας
ΙΜΟ:7048104
Μεγιστο μηκος:54,39
Μεγιστο εξ.πλατος:10,45
Μεγιστο βυθισμα:2,5
Tons:554
DWT:284
Engines:2 x 350 BHP 
Speed:15 kn
Πουληθηκε στην Ιταλια στις 3/10/1996 για 590.000 $
Το 1997 αποκτα το ονομα EOLO (call sign IFWY) και μεχρι σημερα σκιζει τα νερα της Σαρδινιας στην γραμμη Carloforte-Calasetta....

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ¶τσα και ζημιάρα η ΔΙΑΝΑ!!!!!


Αστα,δεν εχει τον θεο της!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το ηλιοβασιλεμα φωτιζει  την κουκλα ενα απογευμα στην Αιδηψο.........

----------


## cpt babis

Απλα τελεια !!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΑΣΟ!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε μου για τα καλα σου λογια.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και μια φωτο της γεφυρας της....αλλες εποχες...

----------


## mikigtr

τασο ειμαι και γω λατρης των παντοφλων της αιδηψου ειδικα...για την διανα οταν ειχε ερθει στην αιδηψο να ξερεις οτι δεν ηταν ετσι στην αρχικη της μορφη...σε ολες τις φωτο που εχεις βαλει  ειναι μετεπειτα αλλαγμενες...τασο ενα να ξερεις ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΔΗΨΟ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ ΘΑ ΓΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1974 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ....

----------


## mikigtr

ΕΙΜΑΙ γνωστος με το πιο γρηγορο φουσκωτο στην ελλαδα (τουριστικο) που το εχω λιμενισει στην ΑΙΔΗΨΟ και για τις ασφαλτινες βολτες ετοιμαζω .....αν και αυτο που εχω τωρα εχω γραψει ιστορια μεσα στις λιμνες....αν βρεις ακομα φωτο με ΑΛΙΝΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗ Π ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ βαλε τις με γυρνας πολλα χρονια πισω....

----------


## cpt babis

> Και μια φωτο της γεφυρας της....αλλες εποχες...


Πολυ ομορφη γεφυρα μπραβο Τασο!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> τασο ειμαι και γω λατρης των παντοφλων της αιδηψου ειδικα...για την διανα οταν ειχε ερθει στην αιδηψο να ξερεις οτι δεν ηταν ετσι στην αρχικη της μορφη...σε ολες τις φωτο που εχεις βαλει  ειναι μετεπειτα αλλαγμενες...τασο ενα να ξερεις ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΔΗΨΟ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ ΘΑ ΓΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1974 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ....


Φιλε mikigtr καταρχην συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα λες για την Αιδηψο αν και εγω ξεκινησα να πηγαινω απ'το 89 και μετα......οποτε το ΑΛΙΝΑ,το ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ κτλ δεν τα πετυχα.Τωρα οσον αφορα το ΔΙΑΝΑ εχεις απολυτο δικιο ειχε κατασκευαστει τελειως διαφορετικα απλα μετα απο καποια χρονια (λογια ιδιοκτητη) μετασκευαστηκε γιατι το γκαραζ της στην αρχικη του μορφη ηταν πολυ κοντο κατω απο τις υπερκατασκευες με αποτελεσμα να μειωνεται η χωρητικοτητα της.Παραθετω μια φωτο απο μια ζωγραφια του πλοιου στην αρχικη του μορφη που βρισκοταν μεσα στο σαλονι του.Φωτο δυστηχως δεν εχω απο εκεινη την περιοδο της...... :Sad:

----------


## mikigtr

ναι ρε τασο με εφτιαξες....εχω φωτο με φοντο την διανα αλλα φαινεται απο πολυ μακρια...και ποιος μας εβγαλε??????ο σουλιαδης-δυστυχως-ο ανθρωπος τα εχει αφησει στα παιδια του και ετσι.......

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ναι ρε τασο με εφτιαξες....εχω φωτο με φοντο την διανα αλλα φαινεται απο πολυ μακρια...και ποιος μας εβγαλε??????ο σουλιαδης-δυστυχως-ο ανθρωπος τα εχει αφησει στα παιδια του και ετσι.......


Ακομα και ετσι θα ηταν ωραιο να την ανεβαζες....και ας φαινεται απο μακρια φιλε μου!Κριμαι θα μπορουσαμε να βρουμε πολυ ωραιες φωτο απο αυτον τον ανθρωπο!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το ΔΙΑΝΑ αναχωρει,το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ ερχεται.....

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φευγοντας απο Αιδηψο.....μας δειχνει τον ομορφο "ποπο" της.... :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

Μπραβο Τασο υπεροχη η φωτο σου!!!!
Τι ωραιες εποχες τοτε...
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ΔΙΑΝΑ σε μοντελο ειδικα αφιερωμενο στον tasos @@@

IMG_9047.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Το ΔΙΑΝΑ σε μοντελο ειδικα αφιερωμενο στον tasos @@@
> 
> IMG_9047.JPG


Χιλια ευχαριστω Κωστη,η δουλεια που εγινε (απο φωτογραφιες και μονο,χωρις ουτε ενα σχεδιο του πλοιου-πολυ σημαντικο) ηταν αψογη.Και απο πλευστοτητα,ποιος το πιανει!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογη δουλεια φιλε  Ben Bruce!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια φωτο της ΔΙΑΝΑ για τον tasos @@@ και TSS APOLLON που σε λιγο θα σχολιασει


IMG_9044.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Aλλη μια εκπληκτικη δουλεια του BEN BRUCE....
Συγχαρητηρια!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΔΙΑΝΑ αφιερωμενη στους tasos @@@, TSS APOLLON, cpt babis


IMG_9054.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απο οπου και να κοιταξεις το μοντελο ειναι υπεροχο!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> ΔΙΑΝΑ αφιερωμενη στους tasos @@@, TSS APOLLON, cpt babis
> 
> 
> IMG_9054.JPG


 Απλα υπεροχη!!!!
Να εισαι καλα ΒΕΝ!!!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το μοντελακι που κατασκευαστηκε σε πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα ειναι ενα μικρο εργο τεχνης.Ζητηθηκε να πλεει στο κανονικο του βυθισμα και στον δημιουργο του δωθηκαν λιγες μονο φωτο..Αξιοθαυμαστη δουλεια.Καλλιτεχνικη.Με πολυ μερακι και αγαπη.Και το λεω επειδη το εζησα και το ειδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια τασο αλλα η ζεση σου και το πραγματικο σου ενδιαφερον για το μοντελο με ωθησε να κανω οτι μπορουσα καλυτερο δεδομενου οτι δεν ειχαμε σχεδια.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καθελκυση στα ναυπηγεια ''Θεοφανης Μπεκρης" το 1971...ζητω συγνωμη για την απαραδεκτη ποιοτητα.Εδω ομως φαινεται (με πολυ προσπαθεια! :Very Happy: ) το σκαφος στην αρχικη του μορφη πριν την μετασκευη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aποκαλυπτικη φωτο απο τον ανερχομενο tasos @@@ :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ντοκουμεντο! Καρε-καρε η καθελκυσις του Διανα απο τον φιλο Tasos@@@

----------


## Thanasis89

Όταν μας χαρίζεις τέτοια ντοκουμέντα Τάσο τότε η ποιότητα μένει πίσω... Απλά απολαμβάνουμε τις εικόνες που μας χαρίζεις ! Μπράβο !

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια!


 Τάσο ψάχνουμε για τα ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ,ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ,ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ[ΤΟ 1ο],ΑΛΙΝΑ.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Τάσο ψάχνουμε για τα ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ,ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ,ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ[ΤΟ 1ο],ΑΛΙΝΑ.


Φιλε Δημητρη μακαρι να βρουμε κατι αν και γνωριζεις ποσο δυσκολο ειναι.Ηταν βαπορια μιας αλλης εποχης και, δυστηχως η ευτυχως,επισκιαστηκαν απο αλλα και μεινανε στην αφανεια.Ψηφιζω τωρα που θα ανεβω πανω να κανουμε μια επισκεψη στον σουλιαδη να δουμε μηπως βγαλουμε ακρη! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Φιλε Δημητρη μακαρι να βρουμε κατι αν και γνωριζεις ποσο δυσκολο ειναι.Ηταν βαπορια μιας αλλης εποχης και, δυστηχως η ευτυχως,επισκιαστηκαν απο αλλα και μεινανε στην αφανεια.Ψηφιζω τωρα που θα ανεβω πανω να κανουμε μια επισκεψη στον σουλιαδη να δουμε μηπως βγαλουμε ακρη!


 Έχω πάει άπειρες φορές.Δεν μπορεί να τις βρεί.

----------


## mikigtr

nai ναι τζιμ.....να επειμεινεις-ΤΑΣΟ σε ευχαριστω.....χρωσταω βολτα σε αιδηψο μερια ειτε με το gtr ειτε με το κορσερ.....τζιμ τον σουλιαδη ψαξε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φωτογραφικη εκδρομη Αιδηψο.Δεν ακουγετε ασχημα

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ακουσες mikigtr?Ανεβαινουμε!Ετοιμασε το κορσερ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

3 εισιτηρια του ΔΙΑΝΑ το 1991...τοτε που και οι παντοφλες ειχαν την επωνυμια τους ακομα και πανω στα εισιτηρια τους,η καθε μια αντιπροσωπευε κατι ξεχωριστο και δεν ειχαν γινει ολα "μαλλια-κουβαρια" :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> 3 εισιτηρια του ΔΙΑΝΑ το 1991...τοτε που και οι παντοφλες ειχαν την επωνυμια τους ακομα και πανω στα εισιτηρια τους,η καθε μια αντιπροσωπευε κατι ξεχωριστο και δεν ειχαν γινει ολα "μαλλια-κουβαρια"


 Τα θυμάμαι Τάσο,έκοβα τα εισιτήρια μέσα στον ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑ!

----------


## mikigtr

apo 30 ιουλιου το κορσερ εχει μονιμο ρεμετζο μπροστα στα εφης χαουζ.....εχει το κοκκινο για τα βραδια και το κιτρινο πιο εξω για τα μπες βγες   (μετα την ριβιερα)....ο χατζης (bp)ξερει

----------


## CORFU

για τουs φιλουs του πλοιου :Wink:  http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...magine_029.jpg ελπιζω να σαs αρεσει

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για να μην παραπονιεται οτι την ξεχασαμε...
Αιδηψο-Αρκιτσα με το ηλιοβασιλεμα...
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους καλους φιλους...

Εικόνα 016.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Για να μην παραπονιεται οτι την ξεχασαμε...
> Αιδηψο-Αρκιτσα με το ηλιοβασιλεμα...
> Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους καλους φιλους...
> 
> Εικόνα 016.jpg


Φανταστικη και ιστορικη φωτο μιας παντοφλας φτιαγμενη με την παλια καλη συνταγη.Σαραντα ετων σημερα και κανει καριερα στην ναυτομανα ιταλια.Κατι λεει αυτο

----------


## Tasos@@@

φτιαγμενη με την παλια καλη συνταγη.Σαραντα ετων σημερα και κανει καριερα στην ναυτομανα ιταλια.Κατι λεει αυτο

Τα ειπες ολα φιλε Κωστα.Οντως ετσι ειναι.Αυτη η παλια καλη συνταγη μαλλον φταιει γι'αυτο... :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παμε να δουμε κατι πιο ιστορικο. Διαιρεση πληρωματος λοιπον εν ετη 1995-1996 για το πολυαγαπημενο Διανα.Να'ναι καλα εκει που ειναι...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το post που θα με προαγει σε ανθυποπλοιαρχο δεν θα μπορουσε παρα να ειναι στο αγαπημενο μου βαπορι,με μενα πανω,στην καλυτερη περιοδο.
Αρχες δεκαετιας 1990,εχω ξεχωρισει το Διανα ως το πλεον αγαπημενο μου πορθμειο στην Αιδηψο,περιμενω πως και πως να ερθει το καλοκαιρι για να την ξαναδω απο κοντα.
Οι λογοι πολλοι...
Δεν ηταν το μεγαλυτερο,δεν ηταν το γρηγοροτερο...απο την αρχη ομως με τραβηξε πανω της σαν μαγνητης.
Μεχρι σημερα κανενα αλλο πλοιο δεν το εχει καταφερει αυτο.Ολη η παιδικη μου ηλικια στα καταστρωματα της περασε...
Να'ναι καλα εκει που ειναι...
Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να καταφερω να την ξαναδω απο κοντα..
Η φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους μου...

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτή είναι προαγωγή Τάσο ! Τώρα να σου πω να τα χιλιάσεις ; Τα χίλιασες... Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και κυρίως στο θέμα που αγαπάμε όλοι μας...  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για εμας που σε γνωριζουμε απο κοντα και γνωριζουμε τις γνωσεις σου δεν σε κατατασουμε στους ανθυπολποιαρχους αλλα παραπανω.

----------


## panagiotis78

Εγώ ως ταπεινό "τζόβενο" εκφράζω το σεβασμό μου για τις φωτογραφίες και γνώσεις που μας έχει χαρίσει μέσω του nautilia.gr

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ξεψαχνιζοντας το navi e armatori επεσα πανω σε δυο φωτογραφιες του Διανα.Υπαρχουν πολλες στο συγκεκριμενο καραβολατρικο site που την απεικονιζουν ως Eolo.Αυτες ομως εχουν κατι το ιδιαιτερο σιγουρα.
Παρατηροντας τες διαπιστωσα οτι προκειται για τις πρωτες ισως φωτογραφιες του πλοιου στην Ιταλια οταν ειχε πρωτοπαει το 1997.
Στο πλοιο εχει σβηστει μονο το ονομα,ενω δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι αλλο.
Δεν εχει προστεθει πρυμαιος καταπελτης,δεν εχουν ξηλωθει ακομα τα χαρακτηριστικα σκαλια που σε κατεβαζαν απο το deck στις τουαλετες,ουτε εχει ξηλωθει το πλωραιο καταρτι.Επισης δεν εχει προστεθει το bow thruster.Μεχρι και το σκεπαστρο απο ελενιτ υπαρχει ακομα!
Σημα κατατεθεν πιστευω το φουγαρο,με το μπλε χρωμα και το Α πανω,απο το ονομα του πλοιοκτητη Στεργιου Ανδριτσου.Πινελια μοναδικη εκει στα ξενα.
Μιλαμε δηλαδη για ντοκουμεντα!





Πηγη : http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...bum.php?id=462

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπεροχο υλικό φίλε Τάσο και σε ευχαριστούμε. Δυστυχώς εγω δεν έχω καμία, για να έβαζα και γώ τον όβολο μου. :Sad:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη.Να'σαι καλα.
Καλως η κακως δεν ηταν και πολυ φωτογραφημενη παντοφλα.Ως Διανα δηλαδη δυστηχως δεν εχω δει να εχει κανενας αλλος κατι.
Παντως μιλαμε για μια παντοφλα με πολυ ιδιαιτερο σχημα.Δεν εμοιαζε ουτε μοιαζει με καμια αλλη και πριν και μετα μετασκευης.Γι'αυτο ειχε παντα κατι το τοσο ιδιαιτερο για μενα.Φτιαχτηκε μια φορα και τελειωσε...δεν βγηκε σε γραμμη παραγωγης το σχεδιο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χαρη στην πραγματικη αγαπη του τασου για την Διανα εχουμε δει πολυ ωραια πραγματα

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εξωτερικα την εχουμε δει...
Παμε να την δουμε και εσωτερικα...
2 φωτογραφιες απο τις αρχες-μεσα της δεκαετιας '90...
Στην πρωτη,μια αποψη του σαλονιου που εκτεινοταν σε ολο το deck του πλοιου,με τις πολυ ιδιομορφες καρεκλες και στο βαθος την ανοιχτη πορτα που οδηγουσε χωρις πολλα πολλα στην γεφυρα!
Στην δευτερη το μπαρ του καραβιου.Με αρωμα '85-'95...στα αριστερα διακρινεται λιγο και το μπρικακι για τον απαραιτητο ελληνικο καφε... :Very Happy: 
Αναμνησεις πολλων χρονων πισω...
Ομορφες εποχες, ξεγνοιαστες, καλοκαιρια ατελειωτων διακοπων...
Για τους καλους φιλους Κωστα,Θαναση,Λακη,Παντελη,Δημητρη,Παναγιωτη,Μαρκο,  Λεο,Γιωργο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Aπλά............. καταπληκτικό χρώμα παλαιότερης δεκαετίας. ευχαριστούμε φίλε Τάσο. :Razz:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Ωραίες εποχές,φοβερές αναμνήσεις!

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες αναμνήσεις μας ξαναφέρνεις στο νου, φίλε Τάσο  :Very Happy:

----------


## mikigtr

απιθανες ...μας ταξιδεψες πολλα ετη πισω

----------


## panagiotis78

Πραγματικά ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Μου έκαναν εντύπωση οι καρέκλες!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kλασικοτατη παντοφλα 70's στο εσωτερικο.Αυτο το στυλ μαλιστα ηταν και εντυπωσιακο για την εποχη

----------


## vanioula

Πολυ ομορφη παντοφλιτσα και πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Το MarineTraffic έδειχνε το πλοίο σήμερα να εκτελεί δρομολόγια μεταξύ Porto Torres και La Reale ένα μικρό λιμάνι στο νησάκι Asinara στην Βορειοδυτική Σαρδηνία.Αυτή την στιγμή έδεσε μόλις στο Porto Torres αλλά για προορισμό αναγράφει τα γνώριμα πλέον μέρη του δηλαδή το Carloforte.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο Tasos@@@ για τις πληροφορίες. :Wink:

----------


## SteliosK

To βαποράκι εκτελεί δρομολόγια μεταξύ Palau - La Maddalena
Παρακάτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από το site της εταιρείας του η οποία έχει στο στόλο της και το Enzo D [Φαέθων]

2324.jpg eolo 2.jpg eolo.jpg 65170_155553281145421_1699512_n.jpg

http://www.delcomar.it/

----------


## jsoultanson

Γειά σου φίλε Taso (Ανθυποπλοίαρχε)!
Με χαρά διαπιστώνω σιγά-σιγά, γιατί είμαι νέος στο site ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι παθιασμένοι με τις παλιές παντόφλες και ειδικά για μας που μεγαλώσαμε στην Αιδηψό τις καλοκαιρινές μας διακοπές!
Δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου αλλά εγώ επειδή πάω Αιδηψό από το 1965 καταλαβαίνεις πρόλαβα όλη την ΕΛΙΤ της "παλιάς ομάδας" όλων εκείνων των ιστορικών πρώτων πλοίων της γραμμής Αρκίτσας Αιδηψού (ΑΛΚΥΩΝ,ΑΛΙΝΑ,ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ,ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑ,ΙΩΑΝΝΗ Π.,ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ,ΑΙΔΗΨΟ,ΔΙΑΝΑ,ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ) και βέβαια είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω με αυτά, αλλά την ατυχία να μην έχω κάποια φωτογραφία τους!
Ο πατέρας μου βέβαια σαν γαμήλιο ταξίδι ταξίδευψε στην Αιδηψό για πρώτη φορά το 1958 με καϊκι που το είχε ένας ψαράς από την Λιβανάτα από την Σκάλα της Αταλάντης!
Είχα την τύχη να δώ τον Παυσανία ως νέο καράβι της γραμμής και να το έχω σαν το πιό αγαπημένο μου, καθώς και την ΔΙΑΝΑ της οποίας μέλος του πληρώματός της ήταν γιός της κυρίας που νοικιάζαμε δωμάτιο και με είχε ξεναγήσει στο καράβι, πράγμα που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ για  την χαρά που ένοιωσα!
Τώρα έχω μυήσει τον 7χρονο γιό μου και του έχω μάθει όλα τα καράβια του παρελθόντος.
Του αρέσει το Καπετάν Σταύρος!
Εκείνο που μου άρεσε περισσότερο στο ΔΙΑΝΑ ήταν τα σκίαστρα που είχε στο πάνω κατάστρωμα και που κανένα άλλο δεν κάλυπτε τόσο έκταση και σου έδινε την ευχαρίστηση να κάθεσε και να απολαυμβάνεις το ταξίδι στο καλύτερο σημείο του καραβιού χωρίς να σε τρώει ο ήλιος.
Όντως έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο για το σχήμα του καραβιού!
Μοναδικό και πρωτοπόρο για τα χρόνια εκείνα!
Αν προσέξεις τα καινούργια έχουν "κλέψει" από το σχέδιό του όσον αφορά τον χώρο αυτοκινήτων!
Με εκτίμηση στους λάτρεις των παντοφλών της Αρκίτσας-Αιδηψού!
JSOYLTANSON!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μοναδικό και πρωτοπόρο για τα χρόνια εκείνα!
> Αν προσέξεις τα καινούργια έχουν "κλέψει" από το σχέδιό του όσον αφορά τον χώρο αυτοκινήτων!


Τι ιδιαίτερο - πρωτοπόρο είχε ο χώρος των αυτοκινήτων (γκαράζ) του _ΔΙΑΝΑ_ ώστε αντιγράφηκε αργότερα στα νεότερα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου ???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τι ιδιαίτερο - πρωτοπόρο είχε ο χώρος των αυτοκινήτων (γκαράζ) του _ΔΙΑΝΑ_ ώστε αντιγράφηκε αργότερα στα νεότερα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου ???


Mαλλον θα εννοει οτι γκαραζ ηταν <διαμπερες> και δεν εκλεβαν χωρο οι υπερκατασκευες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ναι, πολύ πιθανόν. Ωστόσο δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, δεν αντέγραψαν δηλαδή το _ΔΙΑΝΑ_ τα νεότερα φέρρυ, διότι αφενός το διαμπερές γκαράζ του (πρύμα-πλώρα) δεν το είχε από κατασκευής αλλά διαμορφώθηκε έτσι μετά από μετασκευή γύρω στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '80, αφετέρου γκαράζ πρύμα-πλώρα είχαν από κατασκευής τους άλλες παντόφλες ήδη από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας '70.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο post #38 του καλου φιλου tasos@@@ εχει φωτο στην καθελκυση.Σιγουρα εχει υποστει μετασκευη αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ηταν διαμπερες γιατι αν δεις παραθυρα κατω δεν υπαρχουν αλλα ανοιγματα για γκαραζ.Μηπως ηταν διαμπερες μονο για ΙΧ και εγινε μετσακευη για να παιρνει και τα ψηλοτερα φορτηγα?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο post #38 του καλου φιλου tasos@@@ εχει φωτο στην καθελκυση.Σιγουρα εχει υποστει μετασκευη αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ηταν διαμπερες γιατι αν δεις παραθυρα κατω δεν υπαρχουν αλλα ανοιγματα για γκαραζ.Μηπως ηταν διαμπερες μονο για ΙΧ και εγινε μετσακευη για να παιρνει και τα ψηλοτερα φορτηγα?


Φίλε Κώστα εκτός από τις φωτό στο ποστ Νο 38, ο tasos@@@ έχει παραθέσει και μία εξαιρετική εικόνα του πλοίου προ μετασκευής (από ζωγραφιά) στο ποστ Νο 22. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι αυτά που ονομάζεις "ανοιγματα για γκαραζ" είναι στην πραγματικότητα απλά ανοίγματα στους πλευρικούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης. Και φυσικά δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο, βλέποντας όμως το πλοίο στην πρώτη του μορφή και γνωρίζοντας όσα τέλος πάντων γνωρίζω για ελληνικά πλοία ανοικτού τύπου, θεωρώ από πάρα πολύ έως εντελώς απίθανο να υπήρχε γκαράζ πρύμα-πλώρα και μάλιστα χαμηλό ώστε να παίρνει μόνο Ι.Χ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H ολη κουβεντα ξεκινησε απο αυτο για το  <πρωτοποριακο>που ανεφαιρε ο jsoultanson.Τωρα βεβαια δεν ειμαστε και στο 1971 για να ξερουμε ακριβως πως ηταν αφου δεν υπαρχουν και προφιλ φωτο σχεδια κτλ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Κουβέντα κάνουμε βάσει των όσων γνωρίζουμε ή υποθέτουμε αφού δεν έχουμε αποδείξεις. Ευχής έργο θα ήταν να βρεθεί κάποια καλή φωτό εποχής, ή κάποιος φίλος που να γνωρίζει -με στοιχεία- το ιστορικό του πλοίου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αραγε να υπαρχει μια τετοια φωτο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε κάποιο ξεχασμένο συρτάρι ή κουτί με οικογενειακές αναμνήσεις, κάτι θα υπάρχει σίγουρα. Το θέμα είναι αν θα πέσει ποτέ σε κατάλληλα χέρια ώστε να ανεβεί στο διαδίκτυο (και πόσες άλλες τέτοιες φωτό θησαυροί υπάρχουν που δεν θα τις δει κανείς ποτέ.....). Προσωπικά πάντως, και μέχρι να βρεθούν πειστήρια, όπως είπα παραμένω στην άποψη μου ότι η παντοφλίτσα δεν είχε διαμπερές γκαράζ από κατασκευής της.

Και μιας και πιάσαμε την κουβέντα για την _ΔΙΑΝΑ_, να παρατηρήσω ότι στην πρώτη - αρχική της μορφή, η γέφυρα βρισκόταν στο απώτερο ντεκ (μετέπειτα κόντρα γέφυρα) και όταν έγινε η μετασκευή "κατέβηκε" ένα ντεκ, τοποθετήθηκε στο ντεκ του σαλονιού, και μάλιστα ήρθε αρκετά πιό κοντά στην πλώρη αφού το ντεκ αυτό (του σαλονιού) επιμηκύνθηκε (σύγκριση φωτό των ποστ 22 και 38, με φωτό από τα πρώτα ποστ του θέματος). Αυτό το "κατέβασμα" της γέφυρας πάντως, ήταν αρκετά πρωτότυπο και ασυνήθιστο θα έλεγα, μιας και κατά κανόνα στις μετασκευές οι γέφυρες στις παντόφλες ή θα ανέβαιναν ένα ντεκ (και λόγω μεγαλώματος του πλοίου αλλά και για καλύτερη ορατότητα λόγω των φορτηγών που μετέφεραν) ή θα έμεναν στο ίδιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moλις βρηκα μια φωτο του μοντελου του ΔΙΑΝΑ που ειχα κατασκευασει το 2009

DIANA (5).JPG

Σιγουρα ειχε πολυ <ομοιογενη> εμφανιση και γενικα ηταν αρκετα προσεγμενο

----------


## pantelis2009

Μαζί με το Αλίνα (που ανέβασα στο θέμα του) μου έστειλε και το Διάνα που όπως γράφει είναι πριν τη μετασκευή, την βρήκε στο Facebook χωρίς να ξέρει ποιος την έχει ανεβάσει και ότι είναι και αυτή από τη συλλογή του Κου Ν. Πανταζόνη.
Εγώ τους ευχαριστώ όλους μέσω του Nautilia.gr και ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσει ο φίλος που την ανέβασε.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΔΙΑΝΑ 04 (από τη συλλογή του Κου Ν. Πανταζόνη).jpg
Διάνα εν πλω.......άγνωστο πότε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικο ντοκουμεντο φιλε Παντελη,αλλα και παλι δεν διακρινομε αν το γκαραζ πηγαινε μεχρι πισω

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτη φωτογραφία πραγματικά Παντελή, καταπληκτική. Και δεν είναι απλά "πριν την μετασκευή του" όπως έγραψες, αλλά την ίδια ακριβώς ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του, πολύ πιθανόν λίγα μόλις λεπτά μετά. Το μαρτυρούν ο σημαιοστολισμός, η έλλειψη σωστικής λέμβου στο πάνω κατάστρωμα (δεν είχε μπει ακόμα), αλλά πολύ περισσότερο η ύπαρξη αυτής της "απίθανης" σκαλωσιάς στον ανοικτό καταπέλτη, η οποία σκαλωσιά εμφανίζεται στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση και στις άλλες φωτό (κολάζ) από την καθέλκυση του που έχει ανεβάσει ο tasos@@@ στο post No 38.

----------


## jsoultanson

Φίλοι μου δεν είμαι ειδικός στις κατασκευές των πλοίων, ούτε και είμαι τόσο ψαγμένος όπως εσείς!
Απλώς ένας ρομαντικά λάτρης των παλιών F/B της Αιδηψού!
Ενοούσα αυτό που είπε και ο φίλος μας ο BEN BRUCE και οι φράσεις "έκλεψαν τα νεότερα" και "πρωτοποριακό" είναι τρόπος του λέγειν για να "τονίσω" τον σχεδιασμό του πλοίου σε σύγκριση με αυτά που είχαμε συνιθίσει έως τότε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε jsoultanson λίγοι είναι οι ειδική. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι γίναμε "ειδικοί" ....από την τρέλα μας για τα πλοία. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελικά έχω την εντύπωση (μιας και πάλι ο φίλος jsoultanson δεν μας τα ξεκαθαρίζει απόλυτα) ότι τελικά μάλλον η όλη συζήτηση για το αν το ΔΙΑΝΑ στην πρώτη του μορφή (προ μετασκευής) είχε γκαράζ σε όλο του το μήκος, έγινε χωρίς λόγο (αν και μία συζήτηση ποτέ δεν κάνει κακό !!!). Από ότι κατάλαβα από το τελευταίο του ποστ, χαρακτήρισε το πλοίο ως _"Μοναδικό και πρωτοπόρο για τα χρόνια εκείνα"_ βάσει της μορφής του γκαράζ του μετά την μετασκεύη και όχι βάσει της αρχικής του κατασκευής.

----------


## jsoultanson

Φίλε Espresso Venezia για να μην επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια όπως παραπάνω είπε κάποιος άλλος φίλος και γίνομαι κουραστικός!
1ον: Όταν το ΔΙΑΝΑ ήρθε στην Αιδηψό το 1971 και όταν το χάζευα ήμουν 10 χρονών!!! Επόμενο ήταν να μην είχα παρατηρήσει αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες περί "γκαράζ αυτοκινήτων" που εσεις γνωρίζετε τώρα σάυτήν την ηλικία!
2ον:Επειδή όπως σας είπα ήμουν μικρός, επόμενο είναι να μην θυμάμαι την πρώτη του μορφή.
3ον:Είχα την εντύπωση πως ήταν όπως στις φώτο της δεκαετίας του 90', έως ότου ο φίλος μας ο pantelis2009 μας φώτισε με την υπέροχη φωτογραφία-ντοκουμέντο, καθέλκισης του ΔΙΑΝΑ.
Τώρα που την βλέπω μπορώ να πώ ότι ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφη,  είχε  παραθυρα μπροστά στο σαλόνι και όχι μόνο τις "πολεμίστρες"  που έμειναν μετά την μετασκευή του και γενικός κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη ήταν πιό όμορφο και επαναλαμβάνω "μοναδικό" στην όλη του σχεδίαση σε σύγκριση μέχρι τότε Φ/Β της γραμμης.
Λυπάμαι αν σας κούρασα μ' ένα πλοίο που το ενδιαδφέρον μου  για την ιστορία του έρχεται πολύ πιο κάτω από το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ,ΑΛΙΝΑ,ΜΙΧΑΗΛ,ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Π.,ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ, ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ, ΑΙΔΗΨΟΣ, ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ.
Απλώς απάντησα στην "επιθετική' θα έλεγα απάντηση  του φίλου μας όσον αφορά τους χαρακτηρισμούς που έδωσα στο πλοίο (δεν το έθιξα -το ανέβασα!)
Εγώ ξέρω καλοί μου φίλοι ότι πρώτα *καλοσορίζουμε* ένα νέο μέλος και μετά αν πεί κάτι λάθος τον διορθώνουμε!Επαναλαμβάνω δεν έχω τις γνώσεις σας από εσας μαθαίνω όλα αυτά τα ωραία πράγματα και σας ευχαριστώ!!!!
Τελειώνοντας με αυτό το θέμα έχω να πώ ένα "μπράβο" στο φίλο pantelis2009 για την ωραία του φωτογραφία που μας γνώρισε το πλοίο στην πρώτη του μορφή και διόρθωσε το λάθος μου.
Θέλω να στείλω ένα έγγραφο world που μέσα έχει όλα τα φέρυ της γραμμης Αρκίτσας -Αιδηψού (1959-2014) σε φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται αυτό.Μπορείτε να μου πεί κάποιο΄ς -Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ jsoultanson θα μου επιτρέψετε να παρατηρήσω ότι κατά την γνώμη μου δεν σας επιτέθηκε κανείς απολύτως.

Ασχολούμαι με τα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου και με την ιστορία τους στην Ελλάδα εντατικά τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια, και με ενδιαφέρει το ιστορικό καθενός ξεχωριστά, είτε αφορά κατασκευαστικά θέματα είτε δρομολογιακά είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Όταν στο πρώτο σας ποστ στο παρόν θέμα γράψατε ότι το ΔΙΑΝΑ ήταν "Μοναδικό και πρωτοπόρο για τα χρόνια εκείνα!" και ακόμα ότι τα πιό καινούργια πλοία αντέγραψαν (απόλυτα θεμιτό) το γκαράζ του, παραξενεύτηκα, αναρωτήθηκα τι άραγε πρωτοποριακό είχε το πλοίο (κάποιο καινούργιο σύστημα, κάποια πρωτοποριακή ναυπηγική σχεδίαση ???) και για αυτό σας έθεσα το ερώτημα. Όχι για να σας επιτεθώ ούτε και για να παραστήσω τον έξυπνο, απλά για να μάθω κάτι που ίσως εσείς γνωρίζατε και εγώ όχι. Και τέλος εννοείται ότι δεν είχα καμία απαίτηση (προς θεού) να γνωρίζατε το πλοίο στην πρώτη του μορφή ή να είχατε παρατηρήσει λεπτομέρειες για το γκαράζ του σε εκείνη την ηλικία.

Αυτά, και όσον αφορά εμένα το θέμα κλείνει εδώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας δούμε το πλοίο και σε μία πρόσφατη φωτό, μόλις πριν ένα μήνα (12 Αυγούστου) στο Καρλοφόρτε της Ιταλίας.

ShipSpotting.com

© Junkie

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΟLO απο το navi e armatori

1421519501~0.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακαλαίσθητο και καθόλου στιβαρό το Π που έχει. Άποψη μου αυτή βέβαια.

----------


## CORFU

Εγω φιλε Παντελή δεν κοιτάζω αυτο αλλα της υποδομές του λιμανιού και συγκεκριμένα της προβλήτας αλλα εμεις ήμαστε καραβολατρες τρομάρα μας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σαρανταπεντάρισε το καραβάκι, αλλά συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ακάθεκτο στην Ιταλία. Στην φωτό το περασμένο καλοκαίρι (Ιούλιος 2015), στα μισά της διαδρομής Σαρδηνία - Καρλοφόρτε.

ShipSpotting.com

© det

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Καλησπέρα σ'όλη τη παρέα, μετά από πολύ πολύ πολύ (και λίγο περισσότερο) καιρό. Ήμουν πριν λίγες μέρες στην Αιδηψό και σε μια ωραία κουβέντα που είχα με τον πρώην πλοιοκτήτη του Διάνα, έμαθα πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες και γεγονότα από τη ζωή του πλοίου τα 25-26 χρόνια της ζωής του στην Ελλάδα. Ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά (που παίζει σίγουρα ρόλο και στο ότι το πλοίο ακόμα ζεί και βασιλεύει) είναι η στιβαρή κατασκευή του. Με thickness του bottom 14 mm όταν οι περισσότερες σχεδόν παντόφλες παίζανε στα 8-10 mm και side shell στα 12 και 10 mm πρόκειται σίγουρα για μια πολύ καλοφτιαγμένη παντόφλα.*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΔΙΑΝΑ_ στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Αιδηψό, Απρίλιος του _1973_, μαζί με το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Π_.

Φωτό από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο (αγορασμένη).

01.jpg

----------


## npapad

Μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τον Lloyd's Register 1974-75.
Some info about the ship from the 1974-75 Lloyd's Register.

DIANA (IMO 7048104), Reg. at Piraeus (off. no 3648), call sign SXEF, built 1971 (United Shipping Yard Co. - Perama), 554 gt, 54,91 m X 10,39 m, 2 oil engines 4SA each 6 cyl. 1000 BHP (Lister Blackstone Mirrlees Marine - Dursley), 15 knots. Owners : Andritsou Bros

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους μετά από πολύ πολύ καιρό.
Να δώσω μια πολύ καθυστερημένη απάντηση στην απορια των τελευταίων post (αν καποιος δηλαδή την έχει ακόμα μιας και στη φωτό του φίλου Espresso Venezia φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα) και να πω ότι το Διάνα ειχε όντως διαμπερές γκαράζ από την αρχή της κατασκευής του.
Οι επιβατες ανέβαιναν στο σαλονι με σκάλες που διακρίνονται στη φωτό της καθελκυσης του φίλου Παντελή, πλωρα της υπερκατασκευης.
Έτσι λοιπον με δεδομένο ότι το καραβάκι κατασκευάστηκε το 71 ευκολα μπορουμε να το κατατάξουμε στην κατηγορία των «πρωτοποριακών» όπως πολύ σωστά τόνισε ο φίλος jsoultanson, λόγω του διαμπερές γκαράζ του καθώς ήταν μια πρακτική που δε συνηθιζόταν τότε.
Στη συνεχεια το γκαράζ μεγάλωσε η για την ακρίβεια «ψήλωσε» για να χωραει φορτηγά.
Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι σε κουβεντα που είχα με τον πλοιοκτήτη,αναφερθηκε στη στιβαρότητα της κατασκευής με λαμαρίνα στο bottom plate 14 mm πάχος, 12 στο side shell και 10 από εκεί και πάνω.Για να δώσω ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης το Μιχάηλ Α έχει bottom plate 10 mm και άλλες παντόφλες της εποχής ακόμα λιγοτερο.
Τελος, να πω και πάλι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ παρότι απείχα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα για όλα τα όμορφα που τόσα χρόνια έχετε ανεβάσει,για όλες τις όμορφες διηγήσεις και τις αναμνησεις που μοιράζεστε.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μια πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του πλοίου σε πολύ καλή ανάλυση (έχει ξανανέβει στο παρών θέμα αλλά σε μορφή κολάζ μικρό-φωτογραφιών) από την καθέλκυση του.
Πηγή : bekris.gr

B8926141-72D6-473A-9CEB-73656F6FF8F3.jpg

----------

